
Running my blog on an old Raspberry Pi - ramsj
https://blog.jandhyala.in/posts/2020/06/rpi-home-server/
======
ramsj
I found my old Raspberry Pi 2 Model B (900MHz quad-core ARM Cortex-A7 CPU and
1GB RAM) and rather than recycle it, I documented my effort to get a blog
started, up and running, and serving over my home internet. Don't DDOS my
(very) barebones setup!

